# Free USITT pass



## photoatdv (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like Leprecon is offering free passes for the Stage Expo at USITT 2009 if anyone is interested.

Here's the website:

Leprecon Lighting for Professionals


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 13, 2009)

Will there be a CB Gathering at USITT just like LDI?

How does USITT Compare to LDI?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 13, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> Will there be a CB Gathering at USITT just like LDI?...


Watch this space for details.

The USITT conference is smaller, in both attendees and exhibitors, but is more focused on education, and in my opinion, has better seminars. It's also less expensive to attend, and is in a new city each year.

USITT's Annual Conference


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 13, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Watch this space for details.
> 
> The USITT conference is smaller, in both attendees and exhibitors, but is more focused on education, and in my opinion, has better seminars. It's also less expensive to attend, and is in a new city each year.
> 
> USITT's Annual Conference



I agree. The confrence is smaller, but the seminars are better. I am looking forward to going in March.

~Dave


----------



## DCATTechie (Jan 13, 2009)

The free pass says it is only for the Stage Expo. What is the other part of the conference? This will be my first conference, and it's only 2 hours away form my home town!!


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 13, 2009)

DCATTechie said:


> The free pass says it is only for the Stage Expo. What is the other part of the conference? This will be my first conference, and it's only 2 hours away form my home town!!



What he said... Except for the two hours part.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 13, 2009)

DCATTechie said:


> The free pass says it is only for the Stage Expo. What is the other part of the conference? ...


The Stage Expo is the exhibit hall trade show. See the manufacturers do their dog and pony to show why their products are better than those in the booth next door. 

Another part of the Conference is various committee meetings, such as the one where DMX was born in 1986. 

The third component is the Educational Sessions, from which there are up to ten in any one timeslot. Much like scheduling college courses, often there is more than one appealing class per timeslot. Link to complete session list.

A fourth category is a series of Professional Development Workshops. These in-depth, day-long sessions are at an additional cost.

Jon Lagerquist, of the Stagecraft Mailing List, has compiled all of the sessions into an Excel worksheet, which many may find helpful when planning: USITT_Sessions.xls


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 13, 2009)

Aww... so the Stage Expo Pass won't get us into the sessions? (Part three of derekleffew's post...) Darn... that's why I want to go!

Or am I just imagining that?  It's not worth a twenty four hour round trip drive if thats the case...


----------



## Footer (Jan 13, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> Aww... so the Stage Expo Pass won't get us into the sessions? (Part three of derekleffew's post...) Darn... that's why I want to go!
> 
> Or am I just imagining that?  It's not worth a twenty four hour round trip drive if thats the case...



A student can get in for 120 bux, plus the cost of USITT membership. 

If the show I have on my calendar gets canceled or tech gets moved (which it should), I will be there along with the wife. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 21, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> Aww... so the Stage Expo Pass won't get us into the sessions? (Part three of derekleffew's post...) Darn... that's why I want to go!
> 
> Or am I just imagining that?  It's not worth a twenty four hour round trip drive if thats the case...



Yeah, the free passes are given out by the manufacturer so that you will have the opportunity to come look at their gear, but they don't need to pay your way to learn other stuff.

Up to you really about the drive. You can still learn a lot from the manufacturers. At LDI, I took a couple of my co-workers to various booths where the manufacturer not only enlightened them about the equipment, but protocols like RDM or how to network your gear. At USITT, since there are more classes, you have a better opportunity to spend time with the booth reps without people breathing down your neck. It's also a great opportunity to talk to reps from colleges that you might be considering for post-Bac study. 

In other words, you can benefit from it if all you are doing is going to the exhibit hall.


----------

